# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  vs2008 Set up and register ocx file

## probit

سلام
من با vs2008 يك setup ساخته ام حالا مي خواهم كه در آخر نصب يك فايل ocx را هم رجيستر كنم.
آيا اين امكان هست؟ و چطوري
مرسي

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام دوست عزیز،
بر روی پروژه نصب راست کلیک کرده و گزینه Add-->File را انتخاب نمایید و پس از اضافه کردن فایل OCX، بر روی آن در Solution Explorer کلیک کرده و پروپرتی Register مربوط به آن را بر روی vsdrfCOMSelfReg قرار دهید که البته پس از اضافه کردن فایل OCX، این پروپرتی به طور خودکار بر روی مقدار vsdrfCOMSelfReg تنظیم می شود،/

----------

